# Slob



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

We went deep dropping today and caught yellow edge, mahi, and tile fish. This was the largest


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice looks like the young man is enjoying fishing and catching


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Wait a dern minute....is that your youngin that had the awesome "attitude" hunting pic we all loved??? Hahhaha. Great tile....still wanting to catch one of them jokers!!!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Man, that's a nice one. congrats.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Yup that's him. He loves the deep dropping


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thats a biggun, havn't found the big ones yet, good numbers of smaller ones. What depth was he caught?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

good looking tile that little guy caught. i bet he loved every minute of it and will probably remember when you put him on it. good going, dad.

jack


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow what I am impressed with more than that is the fact that you buy sunflower seeds in 5 gallon buckets.

I can only assume that bucket says 60 lbs of seeds. That is some impressive seed eating.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

CaptScoob38 said:


> Thats a biggun, havn't found the big ones yet, good numbers of smaller ones. What depth was he caught?


850ft on that one


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

bwendel07 said:


> Wow what I am impressed with more than that is the fact that you buy sunflower seeds in 5 gallon buckets.
> 
> I can only assume that bucket says 60 lbs of seeds. That is some impressive seed eating.


That was 1 baseball season


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

It's amazing to me fish can live in that kind of pressure. 850 ft. of water is a heap of pressure.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

stc1993 said:


> It's amazing to me fish can live in that kind of pressure. 850 ft. of water is a heap of pressure.


 yup and have seen some come up kicking


----------

